# Recovering Our Confessional Heritage... 1689 LBCF



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 17, 2016)

There is a new series being published by Reformed Baptist Acedemic Press. I think everyone will gain a lot from the series. I have read one of them and was greatly impressed. 


[FONT=&quot]Here are the titles for the first three installments of RBAP’s new series being printed for the Institute of Reformed Baptist Studies.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] http://www.rbap.net/recovering-our-confessional-heritage-the-first-three-installments/[/FONT]
[h=2]*Recovering our Confessional Heritage*[/h][h=4]James M. Renihan, Editor-in-Chief[/h][h=4]Richard C. Barcellos, Managing Editor[/h][h=4][/h][h=4]Arden Hodgins, _A Defense of Confessionalism: Biblical Foundations and Confessional Considerations_[/h][h=4]James M. Renihan, _Associational Churchmanship: Second London Confession of Faith 26.12-15_[/h][h=4]Richard C. Barcellos, _The Covenant of Works: Its Confessional and Scriptural Basis_[/h]

[FONT=&quot]Here are the titles for the first three installments of RBAP’s new series being printed for theInstitute of Reformed Baptist Studies.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[h=2]*Recovering our Confessional Heritage*[/h][h=4]James M. Renihan, Editor-in-Chief[/h][h=4]Richard C. Barcellos, Managing Editor[/h][h=4][/h][h=4]Arden Hodgins, _A Defense of Confessionalism: Biblical Foundations and Confessional Considerations_[/h][h=4]James M. Renihan, _Associational Churchmanship: Second London Confession of Faith 26.12-15_[/h][h=4]Richard C. Barcellos, _The Covenant of Works: Its Confessional and Scriptural Basis_[/h]


----------

